# McClelland thoughts.....



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gent's.....
I am loving McClelland, Virginia Woods, English Woods and St. James Woods.
What are your favorite McClelland blend
Thanks
Al


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I enjoy Deep Hollow and Grey Havens. Lightly cased but plenty of McClelland goodness.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Gent's.....
> I am loving McClelland, Virginia Woods, English Woods and St. James Woods.
> What are your favorite McClelland blend
> Thanks
> Al


I have numerous blends I haven't had a chance to open yet. But Super Syrian Balkan and Bombay Court are both very good.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Frog Mortons, especially FMATP.

Also quite fond of the Grand Orientals line like Katarini Classic.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I realy like Frog Morton ATB and just can't get enough of Blue Mountain.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Old Dog. Bad name, good stuff. 
I think I'm the only one who smokes this rich med English.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a taste for Dark Star, Blackwoods flake, & Deep hollow, and another one that goes by a number that I can't think of. And the Frog Mortons, esp. On the Bayou.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

5100 (aka red va) yum!
I enjoy their "just plain nut" as well for its note- not much else.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

I have only tried Christmas Cheers 2010 and Anniversary 2010 blend, though I liked both.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I enjoy frog morton, love FMATP, wilderness is yummy thanks to Contrabass for turning me onto wilderness heheh
troy


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Not a daily smoke, but I keep some VaPer flake (2015 if I recall correctly) on hand for those craving moments. And everyone should tour the world with the Frog at least once.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the Christmas cheer's I have, also the Frog Morton series, especially across the pond.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I am loving McClelland, Virginia Woods, English Woods and St. James Woods.


I don't see Blackwoods Flake in this list. You should definitely remedy that . It's a dark and red VA, with a little spiciness to it, but the spice is just from the VA itself. Also, I just discovered Matured Virginia No. 27. Really good stuff. I also have the 2010 Christmas Cheer that I really want to open at the end of this year, but am debating letting it go for another year or so. I just ordered some Grey Havens today. I've discovered I like VaPers with burley in them (like LGF), but I'd like a little less Perique, and Grey Havens sounds like it fits that bill. Can't wait to try it.

As for English-type blends, try Blue Mountain. It's very new and very good. I haven't seen a bad review for it yet, and I love it. And yes, as others have said, any of the Frog Mortons are a good choice, with either regular or Across the Pond as a start.

McClelland just makes good stuff all around. I've only been smoking since April, and they're the only brand I think I can say that I've tried a lot of and wouldn't rate any of what I've tried less than 3/4.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

While I've just barely scratched the surface of what McClelland has to offer, I haven't had anything of theirs I haven't loved.

Frog Morton is definitely among my favorites. While you are sampling McClelland, be sure to try the Grand Orientals series, especially the Yenidje Highlander. If you like aromatics, I am a fan of the Town Topic from the Premium Aromatics series, and after that one, I am really looking forward to trying some more McClelland aros.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My favorite would be Grand Orientals: Drama Reserve. However, I'm not a big fan of McClelland's as most of their blends bite the s*&t out of me. The effect seems to lessen with age, thankfully. (Drama Reserve doesn't bite me at all, however.)


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> While you are sampling McClelland, be sure to try the Grand Orientals series


Can't believe I didn't mention that. Yes, definitely.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input...time to add to my wish list...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Thanks for the input...time to add to my wish list...


My god, Bull. You've been piping, what, 2 weeks? It's like that 15 year old in your differential equations class who gets ALL the answers right!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

My current McClelland faves are PCCA Beacon, Grand Orientals Katerini Classic and FMOTB.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

McClelland's VA blends are always a hit or miss with people. For me, I love them.

Every year I get at least 2 tins of their Christmas Cheer blends. I have one that next year, and the others, well maybe at year 5 or 10. They tend to age extremely well.

Their Deep Hollow, Grey Havens, and Virginia Woods blends are all great, and I will be stocking up more on those as the years go on. Their VA bulks are really good too. The classic, the 5100 Red Cake, is often used as a sweet base for homemade blends, but is just as excellent on it's own. This is another one I'll be putting pounds of away. 

An interesting note on 5100. This is one of those blends that really changes over time. A fun thing to do is compare a bowl of "new" 5100 back to back to one that has been aged a year. You can really see the value of aging from this.

Just about every order of TAD I make, I buy at least 2 samples of their VA bulks. The more I find, the more I appreciate their blends. 

Yep, I like em! A lot. Which reminds me, I think it's about time to make another order here since Christmas Cheer 2011 is out!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumping on the bandwagon here I'd say:

Frog Morton
FGOTT
FGATP
Oriental Mixture 2045
Drama Reserve
Dark Star
Syrian Full Balkan
Bombay Extra Reserve
3 Oaks (Yellow & White)
Blackwoods Flake
Mixture #14


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the only problem I have with buying McClelland bulk blends, is that they are quite expensive, last time I check I believe a pound of 5100 was selling for $40 I think
troy


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I gotta go with Beacon as one of my favorites.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

McClelland is a great company -- I've only had a couple of blends that I thought were poorly executed. I might not have liked everything well enough to cellar, but it was rarely because I thought the quality wan't there -- it's just that everyone's tastes are different. They do virginias like no one else, and I like that they have something for pretty much every taste. 

My favorite McClellands latakia mixtures are the new Wilderness and Legends blends from Fred Hannah. These are fantastic mixtures.

My favorite of their Virginias (and my favorite VA from any blender) is Blackwoods Flake. This is rich, meaty, incomparable stuff. I like the flavor so much that I'll sometime pack a pipe and walk around the house, drawing on it while unlit just to extend the experience. Believe it or not, I can actually taste it while doing that! The Christmas Cheer series, while inconsistent, is often a revelation as well.

When it comes to aromatics, I can't praise Capt. Cool enough. I think this is the best traditional American aromatic on the market, with the possible exception of Autumn Evening. The flavor is superb, and it actually seems to soothe my tongue instead of toasting it. 

The entire Frog Morton series in excellent, although they are WAY too mild for me to enjoy. I do recognize the quality, however, and they are possibly the best introduction to latakia blends that you can recommend to a new smoker.

I've only two complaints about McClelland. One is that most of their blends are relatively mild (of course, I consider Old Joe Krantz and Bosun Cut Plug to be "all day" smokes, so I may just be a bit demanding when it comes to strength). The other is that I really don't like how they use perique. 

Nice thread, BTW -- I'm curious as to what everyone else likes.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Follow-up: I tried the Grey Havens I referred to ordering. It is great stuff. Very light on the Perique, which I like, and the Burley and VA are just great. I'd describe it as a light, creamy VaPer. This is now a go-to for me.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am not a massive McClellands guy but there is no doubting there superb quality. I love the Froggies and all of there Virginias are fantastic as well as the whole grand orientals Line up. I guess looking back at this I must be a McC's kinda guy.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I have only had the froggies and a few of the christmas cheer offerings. I may have to try some of their other blends. Blackwoods Flake sounds to be right down my ally.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> While I've just barely scratched the surface of what McClelland has to offer, I haven't had anything of theirs I haven't loved...
> 
> ...If you like aromatics, I am a fan of the Town Topic from the Premium Aromatics series, and after that one, I am really looking forward to trying some more McClelland aros.


I'm in agreement with Jeff here. I like aro's in general already, but McClelland's Premium Aromatics are great, and Town Topic is the best IMO! My local B&M must keep around two dozen McClelland blends on hand and most have an open tin to sample. Some are my flavor, some are not, but they have what seems like a million quality blends with something for everyone.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I havent had many of their blends, but I have been impressed with the ones I have had (Forg Morton and a few aromatics). I just haven't gotten around to trying others... too much other stuff above them on "the list".


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Haven't had the chance to try anything from mclelland yet but I just ordered two tins of Christmas cheer...one to age and one to start smoking when christmas decorations go up (day after thanksgiving haha)


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

gentimmy said:


> Haven't had the chance to try anything from mclelland yet but I just ordered two tins of Christmas cheer...one to age and one to start smoking when christmas decorations go up (day after thanksgiving haha)


Just received my tin of Christmas Cheer yesterday. (as well as Latakia Flake, FMOTB and Blue Mountain). I'm definitely a McClelland guy for the time being.

Go Texans!!!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Hendu3270 said:


> Just received my tin of Christmas Cheer yesterday. (as well as Latakia Flake, FMOTB and Blue Mountain). I'm definitely a McClelland guy for the time being.
> 
> Go Texans!!!


Lemme know how it tastes, man! Always nice seein other Texans:rockon:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a tin of Dominican Glory Maduro and another of Grey Havens packed away. I wasn't going to open them until I got through some of my current stuff, but this thread is tempting me...


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Just bought a tin of their Grand Orientals: Smyrna No.1 today at the B&M... went in only for pipe cleaners. TAD? :dunno:

I had tasted it a few visits ago, remembered liking it, and I've been wanting a change to the VA/per, burley, and aro's I usually have. I thought an Izmir blend would do that nicely. Actually mentioned this to the tobacconist and he gave me a ounce of a blend he's been working on and thinking about introducing if he gets favorable reviews. (it's a black cav with a cherry blend, and a little perique, and something else too I think...)


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

gentimmy said:


> Lemme know how it tastes, man! Always nice seein other Texans:rockon:


Good luck waiting till Christmas to start smoking one of your tins. You'll give in to temptation and atleast open it up for a quick smell....then you'll be taken in and somewhat dazed by the aroma. Next thing you know, you'll have a pipe in your hands and be filling a bowl without even realizing it. Your next thought, as you snap back to reality, is what are these glorious plumes of smoke surrounding me, (crap! I was gonna wait!....). Oh wait we were talking about you.....I'm sorry. LOL

I opened my tin up after work yesterday and just couldn't wait to dry it out a little,(which I should had done). The tin aroma wasn't ketchup smell to me, like I've experienced with some other McClelland offerings, but just pure sweet Virginia. Obviously it smoked a little wet since I was too impatient to give it some time, but even at that it was a sweet flavorful smoke to say the least. I'll be smoking another bowl this evening after some proper dry time. Lately I've discovered that I enjoy english blends and really dig latakia and that's pretty much all I've been smoking for the past several weeks. I think this is a very good thing. I think a little time away from virginia's has helped me appreciate and enjoy their flavors that much more. Anyway, that's just a few ramblings on CC2011 :mrgreen:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

ugh...looks like I should order another tin then...should probably get a tin of Holiday Spirit too. Ya know, just for good measure


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

The Mad Professor said:


> Just bought a tin of their Grand Orientals: Smyrna No.1 today at the B&M... went in only for pipe cleaners. TAD?


I've become quite a fan of the Grand Oriental family. They're unique in that they are milder than my beloved English blends, yet very flavorful.

I have a tin of the Smyrna but haven't tried it yet. Would like to hear your experience with it.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I just received an order from 4noggins today. Because of this thread, I included 1 lb of 5100 Red Cake, and 4 oz of McC's Bulk 2035 in the order.

2035 is a new one for me. For those that like Navy Flakes, and McC's tangy virginias like Dark Star, this one is right up your alley! Picture long, thin flakes, about the size of Penzance. They are as dark as Dark Star, with the classic McClelland's tangy virginia. These are different, however, becuase the flakes also spent some time aging in the rum barrels that make Navy Flakes.

The end result is a tangy, twangy red virginia flake that has a sweetness to it introduced by the addition of rum aging. For those that like these 2 types of tobacco, this will greatly appeal to you!

I'll be ordering another pound in about a month to set to aging. Damn. There goes my cellar, again!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> 2035 is a new one for me. For those that like Navy Flakes, and McC's tangy virginias like Dark Star, this one is right up your alley! Picture long, thin flakes, about the size of Penzance. They are as dark as Dark Star, with the classic McClelland's tangy virginia. These are different, however, becuase the flakes also spent some time aging in the rum barrels that make Navy Flakes.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


+1 He's right about this one.

Also, give 2020 Matured Cake a try. Like many others, it really starts to sing after you let it rest for a year.


----------

